

The best timer for Google Chrome - hanifbbz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/1-click-timer/igloknlllonknnbkfgggfkigmeegmakf/reviews

======
hanifbbz
This is really cool! The feedback is very positive and it is super simple.

